# Cat didnt come home...



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Hes been gone 2 days I hate the uncertainty, he has done this before-- this is our 4 yr old city turned country cat (he went missing the first week we moved in and we looked everywhere even borrowed live traps and baited them with wet food and raw fish-- he was in the WALLs of the house, hiding)... 
but the thing is I could have sworn I heard him meowing yesterday.....

The neighbors accross the street and about a block away had a bunch of kids over too, and I heard them running around, maybe he got scared... I dunno....
I know hes just a cat but we are bonded to him, and he has been catching mice and stuff we have been so proud of him....being a real country cat now...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Is he fixed? When we had toms they would wander off for a while sometimes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you find him.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes the silly boy is fixed and very shy of other animals (we have 2 other newer cats and he just hates them, they love each other)--
thanks though you guys... I hope he comes back too he is really affectionate with his people and sleeps with my daughter(and brings little presents for her in bed!) she was away for a sleepover this weekend...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope you all find him. I would just leave out food or something. Maybe try giving him wet good everyday when you find him do he always has a reason to come back. My vet gave me that advice when one of my cats started disappearing for a day or two at a time


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok thats a good idea thanks...(hes funny though he gets real excited about wet food but just eats a bit off the top and walks away)... He does like that first bite or so though....


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we had a fixed cat that did that several times we thought for sure he was gone for good then the little girls across the road brought him back. he eventually got killed in the road , but until you see a body there is hope.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> but until you see a body there is hope.


Now _those _are words to live by!

Sadly, DH brought home a dead cat to bury last spring and it was one of our newly adopted kittens, he didnt recognize it, it was so squished-- this cats been good about that road, but it does get a whole lot busier on weekends and the house directly accross from us is for sale(all our land is behind us we have alot of neighbors in front of us), I am actually wondering if he got trapped in there, while they were showing the house or something....
I will go by there tomorrow when the work crew is back...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok feel better now CAT CAME HOME! I guess he has radar for my daughter, she came back from weekend at friends' and.... he came straight home, he is on her bed right Now! YAY!!!!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

YAY!!!! I was SO hoping this thread would have a happy ending!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

He was looking for your daughter  Glad he came home for you, cats are very special pets.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CAjerseychick said:


> but the thing is I could have sworn I heard him meowing yesterday.....


Make the rounds of everywhere you've been since he disappeared. Chances are he is shut up somewhere because you didn't know he came in and closed the door. My cat is forever following me into the sheds and shop, I don't see her come in, close the door on the way out, and she is trapped. She went missing for 3 days one time. Turns out she had followed me into the storage part of the blue shed, and I shut the door not knowing she was in there.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Make the rounds of everywhere you've been since he disappeared. Chances are he is shut up somewhere because you didn't know he came in and closed the door. My cat is forever following me into the sheds and shop, I don't see her come in, close the door on the way out, and she is trapped. She went missing for 3 days one time. Turns out she had followed me into the storage part of the blue shed, and I shut the door not knowing she was in there.


No worries, he came home once my daughter came home (he loves her)...thats a good idea though....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh good, I'm glad!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's good to hear!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanx guys!


----------

